# Swimming Pool Chiller



## GAZ969 (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anyone have experience of buying a solar powered swimming pool chiller. Seems like an obviouse way to reduce your DEWA bill.

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No, but you can buy mahoosive ice blocks and dump them in the pool for events.

Friend of mine does that as he doesn't have to cool the pool all the time.


----------



## GAZ969 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice idea.....not exactly what I was looking for, but might be fun, thanks.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

GAZ969 said:


> Does anyone have experience of buying a solar powered swimming pool chiller. Seems like an obviouse way to reduce your DEWA bill.
> 
> Thanks.


It is way to expensive and not realistic to power a pool chiller with solar power..... you just need too many solar panels and equipment to be able to deliver the power that a pool chiller needs. That is why solar panels are not used for powering AC's either.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My cousin in the UK had solar panels installed on her roof and now gets rebates for the power her panels collect. When you think about the amount of power we could harness from the sun here, it just seems crazy. The installation, of course, wouldn't be cheap and, of course, there's the consideration of installing the panels on someone else's property if you are not living in your own.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Edino said:


> It is way to expensive and not realistic to power a pool chiller with solar power..... you just need too many solar panels and equipment to be able to deliver the power that a pool chiller needs. That is why solar panels are not used for powering AC's either.


Hi,
I think you might be confusing technologies here!
There are solar chillers and AC units that operate like solar thermal heaters - they are not generating electricity - they are using the expansion/contraction of gas/liquid to operate.
After all the above - these dont really work too well!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> My cousin in the UK had solar panels installed on her roof and now gets rebates for the power her panels collect. When you think about the amount of power we could harness from the sun here, it just seems crazy. The installation, of course, wouldn't be cheap and, of course, there's the consideration of installing the panels on someone else's property if you are not living in your own.


Hi,
Considering the amount of sunlight we get here compared with the UK - you would certainly expect more solar PV to be installed here.
In actual fact, for a given roof area - equivalent panels only produce around double the amount of power that they do annually in the UK.
Being electrical, solar PV panel outputs really suffer in the heat (and the dust) that we have here!
DEWA are soon to approve their connection to the grid and offer some sort of tariff - so they will start appearing soon on a roof near you!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Considering the amount of sunlight we get here compared with the UK - you would certainly expect more solar PV to be installed here. In actual fact, for a given roof area - equivalent panels only produce around double the amount of power that they do annually in the UK. Being electrical, solar PV panel outputs really suffer in the heat (and the dust) that we have here! DEWA are soon to approve their connection to the grid and offer some sort of tariff - so they will start appearing soon on a roof near you! Cheers Steve



Very interesting. We were out near the cycle track last weekend - there's quite a lot out there, but they're quite small.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep. I've long been told by various environmental consultants that it's the persistent dust which makes solar power difficult in the UAE. 

You'd have to expend considerable resources keeping the panels free from dust and it would probably defeat the purpose of the panels in the first place. 



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Considering the amount of sunlight we get here compared with the UK - you would certainly expect more solar PV to be installed here.
> In actual fact, for a given roof area - equivalent panels only produce around double the amount of power that they do annually in the UK.
> Being electrical, solar PV panel outputs really suffer in the heat (and the dust) that we have here!
> ...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Not very effective. The ice blocks melt quickly and barely cools the pool. Take a glass of warm water, add a few ice cubes and watch how quickly the cubes melts. The temperature of the water may decrease for a few minutes but eventually it ratchets back up. 

The kids love it, though, because they hang on to the blocks like a raft. It's good for a half hour entertainment. 



twowheelsgood said:


> No, but you can buy mahoosive ice blocks and dump them in the pool for events.
> 
> Friend of mine does that as he doesn't have to cool the pool all the time.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> My cousin in the UK had solar panels installed on her roof and now gets rebates for the power her panels collect. When you think about the amount of power we could harness from the sun here, it just seems crazy. The installation, of course, wouldn't be cheap and, of course, there's the consideration of installing the panels on someone else's property if you are not living in your own.


My parents in Australia have solar panels on their house and haven't paid an electricity bill in three years plus get rebates. They run their a/c constantly in the Queensland Summer. 

Now this looks like a good green idea?
Solar Power Transforms Parking Lots into Green Job Generators | CleanTechnica


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> My parents in Australia have solar panels on their house and haven't paid an electricity bill in three years plus get rebates. They run their a/c constantly in the Queensland Summer. Now this looks like a good green idea? Solar Power Transforms Parking Lots into Green Job Generators | CleanTechnica


 I know - can you imagine when we have this - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I know - can you imagine when we have this - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways


Hi,
Interesting idea - but can only exist where you have very strict emmission standards and heavy government subsidies to support both the initial investment along with a good tariff for the energy produced.
This is an ideal product for Calfornia - as they have all the above!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Interesting idea - but can only exist where you have very strict emmission standards and heavy government subsidies to support both the initial investment along with a good tariff for the energy produced. This is an ideal product for Calfornia - as they have all the above! Cheers Steve


We can always hope


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I know - can you imagine when we have this - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways


Excellent! After too long of screwing up the planet some are actually forward planning, if a little late and rather expensive!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Excellent! After too long of screwing up the planet some are actually forward planning, if a little late and rather expensive!


Better late than never


----------

